

Tired of Pizza and Beer - chrishough
http://noconformity.com/blog/2013/06/20/tired-of-pizza-and-beer/

======
mathattack
I'm getting a "Failed to open page" error, but perhaps that's because nobody
should ever get tired of Pizza and Beer.

~~~
chrishough
lmao. that's odd, it's opening up for me.

